
Terminator 0.0.1 (alpha) - crocus
http://arxivblog.com/?p=536
======
ivankirigin
Two better candidates for an early terminator:

iRobot's Warrior + Metal Storm: <http://www.irobot.com/sp.cfm?pageid=150>
[http://www.metalstorm.com/component/option,com_sm2modulewind...](http://www.metalstorm.com/component/option,com_sm2modulewindow/id,3/Itemid,173/)

Or, Foster Miller's Talon Swords projects
<http://youtube.com/watch?v=EhR8PMllkjY>

------
Allocator2008
If they sell it to the public, they should provide a PC based API where one
can customize it with one's own commands via an application running on one's
PC connected to the robot via USB or the like. I love robots, but would not
want to spend 4K euros on something I could not customize.

